
Israeli researchers demonstrate gene-editing technique for sex selection - jawns
https://www.jpost.com/HEALTH-SCIENCE/Could-new-Israeli-research-allow-humans-to-choose-their-childrens-sex-594249
======
astazangasta
Err. So they have two engineered mice that produce female babies only? So?
What does this prove about anything other than that you can waste a lot of
time making useless mouse models?

~~~
Icemajor
The gist of their purpose was described at the end of the article, they are
hoping to reduce harm by allowing some manufacturers to determine the sex of
their animals prior to birth. In this case an engineered mammal would be
practical.

I find the general purpose agreeable (or at least more ethical than just
killing the undesired sex), but before they ramp up production I think it
would be extremely important to regulate the cases where this is used.

